# Probleme de tripleBoot



## yann1907 (8 Août 2014)

Coucou, J'ai réalisé un tripleboot mac/windows/ubuntu sur mon mac book pro l'autre jour et j'ai juste un petit probleme. Lorsque rEFIt se lance j'ai pas les 3 systeme d'exploitation qui sont proposés : J'ai bien Mac et windows : 










Par contre pour ubuntu j'ai trois icone qui sont proposé : 

Boot EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi from EFI
Boot EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi from EFI
Boot EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi from EFI















Du coup si je lance le second grub se lance et je peux lancer linux juste apres sans probleme mais c'est quand meme chiant et je voulais savoir si c'est normal et si y'avais moyen d'enlever le premier et le troisieme (d'alleur a quoi ils servent ?  )


----------



## edd72 (8 Août 2014)

Pourquoi rEFIt (obsolète) plutôt que rEFInd (le fork mis à jour)?

Oui, tu peux éditer les choix proposés par le menu de démarrage.


----------



## yann1907 (8 Août 2014)

Comment on passe de rEFIt a rEFInd. Faut desinstaller rEFIt puis installer rEFInd ou juste installer rEFInd sans desinstaller rEFIt


----------

